# Hello.



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello! I'm not so much a mouse breeder as a mouse breeder-to-be. I've kept mice (off and on) for about ten years but they've all ultimately come from rather questionable sources and have suffered as a result of their poor breeding. They have been/are much loved pets but I'd like to start breeding for healthier, friendlier and typier mice one day soon.

I could be wrong but this forum seems quite UK-centric, which would be handy. I don't imagine I've an awful lot to contribute yet but I'm looking forward to learning as much as I can :]


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Jemma

You're right that the forum has a lot of UK members, that's because it was started by someone from the UK with breeding and showing in mind. However there are European and American members too so we tend to get a nice variety of perspectives and knowledge.


----------



## unicorn (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi, Welcome...I am new too and have found a wealth of information here


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Jemma  Whereabouts in the UK are you?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to our forum


----------

